# what to avoid in potting mix for NPT.



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm thinking of setting up an NPT for my betta while hes in QT. 

I'm wondering what to avoid in the potting mix.



Also: anybody ever use vigoro potting mix in a NPT. If so is it ok?


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Avoid anything with manures unless specifically stated it is aged. "safe" manures are goat/rabbit. Worm castings are the best.

I'd avoid anything with perlite just because it floats and can be annoying, and fish can mistake it for food. 

Anything with chemical fertilizer. I'd also avoid those with "natural" fertilizer in the small pellet form. 

Ideaily you want something that is mostly humus, peat, organic soil. Sift it to remove large bits and debris before adding.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm looking into starting a NPT, as well.

Do you think "Presidents Choice Black Earth Potting Soil" would be safe? It isn't advertised as having any extra ferts or manure. Plus, it's only about $2 for a big bag.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I don't know that brand and can't say for certain if it's a good choice without having an ingredients list. A lot of times the bagged soils will add steer manure to increase the dark color of the soil to make it appear more "rich" but won't advertise it on the bag, and you'll have to look closely at an ingredients list to find it. The main issues with manure is they tend to leech medicines and chemicals into the water from the steer it came from. It's also a hot manure and tends to cause nitrogen and ammonia spikes. 

It seems that a few people have used that soil with success on another forum I'm on, so you could give it a try. I would mix in some laterite with it. I'd also run your filter with some pothos in it to suck up extra ammonium and nitrates since you'll have more than your cycle will need to establish when working with a rich dirt. Alternatively you can add a quick-growing floater like red root, frogbit, dwarf/regular water lettuce, etc.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We used Miracle Grow Organic potting soil in all of our tanks over 5 months ago. All are healthy and happy, plants are huge and happy. Haven't had any problems, did mis in a small bit of quickcrete/pool sand into it. Put an inch/inch and half into all the tanks and capped with whatever pretty substrate we wanted to use. 

Have been really happy with it


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

I also used Miracle Grow Organic Potting soil a month ago and the plants have been growing and my sword plant is shooting out runners with more plants on it. I planted 2 inches of potting soil capped with an inch of play sand.


----------

